# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Cockatiel

## stelioscockatiel

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα...Έχω ένα cockatιλακι κοντά ένα μιση μήνα, στην αρχή με πλησίασε μόνος του και του έδινα σποράκια από το χέρι μου να φάει και έτρωγε αλλά τρομαγμένα. Τώρα έχει αρχίσει και επιτείθεται όταν του δίνω το χέρι μου για να έρθει. Όταν είναι νυστικός είναι τελείως διαφορετικός δεν τσιμπάει τόσο. Αλλά αν είναι φαγωμένος κάνει σαν τρελός. Μήπως μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε στο να γίνει λίγο πιο φιλικός μαζί μου ή να τον προσεγγίσω;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Στέλιο και καλώς όρισες! 

Αρχικά θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να μην χρησιμοποιείς κεφαλαία όπως ορίζουν και οι όροι συμμετοχής που αποδέχτηκες κατά την εγγραφή σου εδώ! Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com

Στο θέμα του κοκατίλ σου τώρα! 

Αρχικά διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο που περιγράφει τα βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης! 

*Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.*Έπειτα, καλό θα ήταν εκτός από τα σποράκια να αγοράσεις κεχρί το οποίο τους είναι ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό και μπορείς να το κρατάς έτσι που να μην φτάνει να σε δαγκώσει. Όταν λες είναι νηστικός τι εννοείς; Τις πρωινές ώρες που έχει να φάει από την προηγούμενη ημέρα; 

Γενικά προσπάθησε η "εκπαίδευση" να μην κρατάει πάρα πολύ γιατί βαριέται και κουράζεται οπότε σε δαγκώνει, επίσης αν βλέπεις ότι δεν έχει διάθεση, άστον και προσπάθησε ξανά αργότερα. Προσπάθησε να μην τον πιέσεις. Κράτα το χέρι σου σε μια απόσταση και άστον να έρθει μόνος του να φάει. 

Πόσο χρονών είναι; Μήπως περνάει τη φάση της εφηβείας ή της αναπαραγωγής που είναι γενικά λίγο πιο "γκρινιάρικα". Επίσης τον έχεις λίγο χρονικό διάστημα είναι λογικό ακόμα να μην σε εμπιστεύεται τελείως. Αν βλέπεις ότι δεν νιώθει άνετα με το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί, βάζε το χέρι σου έξω από το κλουβί και δίνε του κεχρί!  :winky:

----------


## stelioscockatiel

οπως τον βλεπω πρεπει να ειναι ενα με εναμιση χρονων,του εχω παρει κεχρακι το τρωει πολυ οντως αυτο.του εχω και καθρεφτη να του τον βγαλω?η δεν χρειαζεται?επειδη λειπω αρκετες ωρες απο το σπιτι πιστευω οτι τον εχει για παρεα γι αυτο του τον εχω...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Την ηλικία του μπορείς να τη γνωρίζεις μόνο αν έχει δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου στο ποδαράκι του ή αν στο έχει πει έμπιστος άνθρωπος που τον είχε πριν (όχι από πετ σοπ κλπ δηλαδή, γιατί συνήθως δεν ξέρουν ακριβώς). Αν θέλεις βγάλτον μας και μια φωτογραφία να τον χαζέψουμε!!!  :Big Grin: 

Το κεχρί όσο διαρκεί η εκπαίδευση πρέπει να είναι κάτι που του δίνεις μόνο εσύ από το χέρι σου! Είναι ότι πιο νόστιμο και καλό είναι να ξέρει ότι του το παρέχεις εσύ!  :winky:  Οπότε δίνε του εσύ όσο πιο συχνά μπορείς! 

Τον καθρέφτη καλύτερα να του τον βγάλεις, δεν τον βοηθάει σε κάτι και αν δεθεί με το είδωλό του στον καθρέφτη στο τέλος θα νευριάζει που δεν έχει ανταπόκριση!

----------


## stelioscockatiel

να το το παλικαρι μου :Bird1:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Διάβασε αυτό και ξαναδοκίμασε *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*δεν φαίνεται κάτι τώρα  ::

----------


## stelioscockatiel



----------


## olga

Ειναι ωραίος και περιποιημένος! Να τον χαίρεσαι! Ηρεμος φαίνεται, καθεται και στο χέρι. Πότε πάει να σε δαγκώσει? Το πρωι που ξυπναει και είναι πεινασμένος δοκιμαζε να του δίνεις κεχρί. Μπορεί να μην θέλει τα χέρια ακόμα, αλλά αν προχωρήσεις σιγά σιγά με την εξημερωση θα σταματήσει. Δεν τον έχεις πολύ καιρό οπότε είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να είναι τελείως ημερος. Σιγουρα είναι 1 έτους αλλά ακριβώς ηλικία δεν φαίνεται.

----------


## xrisam

Να τον χαίρεσαι, είναι πολύ όμορφος κοκατιλάκος!

----------


## stelioscockatiel

καλησπερα οποιαδηποτε στιγμη του δωσω το χερι ειτε για να ανεβει πρωτα τσιμπαει και κανει ενα περιεργο ρουθουνισμα και μετα ανεβαινει,σημερα ειναι και η πρωτη μερα χωρισ τον καθρεφτη του..ειναι λιγο περιεργος ειναι η αληθεια σαν στεναχωριμενος αλλα ειναι λογικο πιστευω...ολη μερα ηταν κολλημενος μπροστα του.ευχαριστω και για τα καλα σας λογια για το ριγκο μου... :Happy0062:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πώπωπωπω ... τρελάθηκα τώρα !! :eek: 

Τρομερόος !! Είναι κούκλος ....
Ο αρχέγονος χρωματισμός είναι απίστευτος !
Μπράβοοο !!!
 :Party0035:  :Happy0045:

----------


## stelioscockatiel

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!οντως ειναι κουκλακος...απλα μου μαδαει πολυ απο τι στιγμη που τον πηρα φερνει φτερα...και μου βγαζει και πολυ πολυ μικρα φτερα...πρεπει να ειναι η εποχη του ε??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα πολύ πολύ μικρά φτερά είναι κυρίως από την περιοχή του προσώπου του. Η εποχή που το κάθε πουλάκι περνάει πτερόροια έχει να κάνει με το πότε γεννήθηκε. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν τα ενήλικα κοκατίλ έχουν πάνω από 1 πτερόροια το χρόνο, ας περιμένουμε κάποιον εμπειρότερο στο θέμα από εμένα να μας διαφωτίσει!

----------

